# Help with Focal Components???



## iinokeii (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey,

I just joined the site to get a few questions answered. I just picked up some Focal K2P components and the ratings are 100rms, and 200w max. I have an old skool RF 800a4 amp that can be bridged to [email protected] Will this be too power to run passive? OR can this be done safely?


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Go ahead, just keep the gain down.


----------



## iinokeii (Jan 15, 2013)

ADCS-1 said:


> Go ahead, just keep the gain down.


Thanks man, should I worry about damaging being damaged?


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

You need to double check the ohm load on the drivers. If i remember correct the k2 series use a lot of 2 ohm speakers. That amp probably will not like 2 ohm bridged


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Which K2p's you have. KRX2's mid is 2 ohm and krx3's mid is 4 ohm. Which one you have?


----------



## iinokeii (Jan 15, 2013)

Rs roms said:


> Which K2p's you have. KRX2's mid is 2 ohm and krx3's mid is 4 ohm. Which one you have?


Hey, I have the older ones, I got a good deal on them and couldnt pass. Its the K2P components 4ohms


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there is never such a thing as "too much power", however, i have seen too powerful amps melt passiver xovers, even when gains are set up correctly.

i think the best thing to do, is call up or email focal-america.com and get a simple answer.

b


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the smell of voice coils in the morning. It gets the blood pumping.


----------



## _Nomad_ (Dec 11, 2012)

iinokeii said:


> Thanks man, should I worry about damaging being damaged?


You should always be worried about damaging being damaged.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

400watts per channel is a bit too much for K2P's. They are a 4 ohm nominal speaker system, but at times below 200 hz the ohm load will drop below 2 ohms. If they were mine I would be looking a different amp or I would not bridge the RF amp. That speaker system is no longer available and a new system comparable to them is 699.00. 

Nick Wingate
National Training coordinator
Focal America


----------



## rbtt4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 400watts per channel is a bit too much for K2P's. They are a 4 ohm nominal speaker system, but at times below 200 hz the ohm load will drop below 2 ohms. If they were mine I would be looking a different amp or I would not bridge the RF amp. That speaker system is no longer available and a new system comparable to them is 699.00.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have a similar question. I have the 165 K2P component speakers and I would like to run them bridged from a JL HD600/4. I believe the bridged output is 300W RMS. Would this also be too much power to the passive crossovers? Would it be a bad idea to bypass the passive crossovers and bi-amp them?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rbtt4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar question. I have the 165 K2P component speakers and I would like to run them bridged from a JL HD600/4. I believe the bridged output is 300W RMS. Would this also be too much power to the passive crossovers? Would it be a bad idea to bypass the passive crossovers and bi-amp them?
> 
> ...


You can't have too much power for something... It's about how you use it. 

Now if you're asking if the 165 K2P can handle 300 watts, the answer is NO. 
My 165 K3P set did great when I set my gain to feed them 150 watts off a Genesis DMX (325 rms) - Xover set to 80Hz 24dB/oct 
Up my gain to 200 watts and when cranked, it started to lose its composure in the upper midbass with added distortion in the lower midrange... 

Was it too much power to the crossover? Maybe. One thing I know for sure, the K2P set you have won't handle 300 watts... Period!!!!! 

Kelvin


----------

